# My German Shepherd, Taylor.



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Here are a few piccies of my 8 Month old German shepherd. He came from Doncaster. He is a lovely little chap. :thumbup:

Heres some recent piccies:


















































Heres a video of him a few weeks ago on some walks.

​


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Taylor is lovely


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

OMG u stole my dog 
He looks like cobis twin brother 
Thats why i have to say that ur dog is absolutely gorgeous :thumbup1:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

MelanieW34 said:


> Taylor is lovely


Thank you Melanie. 



Natik said:


> OMG u stole my dog
> He looks like cobis twin brother
> Thats why i have to say that ur dog is absolutely gorgeous :thumbup1:


Thanks, They could well be related!! :blushing: Where did you get Cobis from?



happysaz133 said:


> He's gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## squashynose (Nov 21, 2008)

He's a very handsome lad!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

KarenHSmith said:


> Thanks, They could well be related!! :blushing: Where did you get Cobis from?


i hvae got cobi from leicestershire 
I dont think they are realted but they just so look alike :thumbup:
cobis is 6 months old now so they cant be brothers but i have to say again how stunning ur dog is


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hes Adorable!


----------



## tarka_3 (Dec 5, 2008)

he is a gorgeous boy, i love gsd's!


----------



## rach1980 (May 1, 2008)

aww he is lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

nice looking dog, great pics,.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks all for your comments


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Natik said:


> i hvae got cobi from leicestershire
> I dont think they are realted but they just so look alike :thumbup:
> cobis is 6 months old now so they cant be brothers but i have to say again how stunning ur dog is


Aw thanks - Sorry I forgot I post these piccies!!

Taylor came from, Doncaster


----------



## Nicoleta (Dec 8, 2008)

What a hundsome boy:thumbup1:!....and what a nice landscape, it is truly nice!..Where is that place?


----------

